# Best engine oil and filter for 2.0 TSI



## jodebg (Sep 9, 2010)

Looking for the best engine oil and filter to use in my 2011 VW Sport/ 2.0 TSI.

Has anyone done the research?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Check out this website;

These guys are obsessed with oils and filters etc. Everything you are asking will be discussed in detail.

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=cfrm


----------



## Track5tar (Feb 16, 2010)

VW uses castrol syn. 5w-40. With their filter, I think manufactured by Mann.

I've been using that but just recently switched to lubro moly 5w-40 with a Mann filter

Here's a DIY if anyone needs
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?4916456-DIY-TSI-Oil-Change!!!-(2010-passat)


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

Track5tar said:


> VW uses castrol syn. 5w-40. With their filter, I think manufactured by Mann.
> 
> I've been using that but just recently switched to lubro moly 5w-40 with a Mann filter
> 
> ...


Depends on the dealer. Many dealers use Castrol LL03 5W-30 and it makes a huge difference in MPG. I ran it for 7500 miles and had the oil tested. See my post on testing the oil by blackstone.

My dealer had used the Castrol 5W-40 and MPG immediately dropped signifacntly from FACTORY oil which I believe is 5W-30.

Price difference is not that much.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

Mann filter, Total Quartz INEO MC3


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

old guy2 said:


> Mann filter, Total Quartz INEO MC3


Which one do you use VW 502 (5W40) or VW 504/507 5W30?

I love the way it starts off "One Oil" but then go on to offer 3 or is it 4.

Very confusing the way it's written.

What it says on the lower left for VW seems to conflict with the oils listed.

Quartz INEO 5W30 VW 502. Doesn't exist from reading that link. Or it's a 5th Oil.

Most oils that are VW 504/507 are 5W30 and most that are VW 502 are not.


----------



## old guy2 (May 30, 2010)

mswlogo said:


> Which one do you use VW 502 (5W40) or VW 504/507 5W30?
> 
> I love the way it starts off "One Oil" but then go on to offer 3 or is it 4.
> 
> ...


It is a bit confusing. I use the Total Quartz INEO MC3 5w-30. It is VW502/505 approved. *Clicky click* It can be used in place of the older version Total Quartz Energy 9000 5w-40 that is VW 502 approved. There is also another version that is Total Quartz INEO 504/507 that is formulated for the European schedule of 25k mile OCI's.


----------



## fazzster (Nov 20, 2003)

Mann Filter and Pento oil...

http://www.partshaus.com/pento-high-performance-ii-5w40-engine-oil-5-liter.html


----------



## Bike Racer (Dec 1, 2011)

RedLine Oil is the best when you compare the specs. But all high end oils are very good.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Bike Racer said:


> RedLine Oil is the best when you compare the specs. But all high end oils are very good.


Not VW approved. Wouldn't want to have a warranty issue and try to explain that you used oil that was not approved to the recommended specification


----------



## Bike Racer (Dec 1, 2011)

It looks like it is approved to me. 

http://www.redlineoil.com/product.aspx?pid=3&pcid=21


----------



## CC'ed (Dec 1, 2009)

To be approved, it has to be tested by VW, or an independent testing agency like API. Just because Redline says it meets the spec does not mean it is approved.


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

Redline stating that it meets the specs. is totally different than it appearing on the Volkswagen approved list. 

It has never appeared on any VW document of approved oils.


----------



## Bike Racer (Dec 1, 2011)

Got it, thanks for the info.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

I stick with the Castrol Syntec (now called Edge) 5W-40 and the VW filter

I changed it at 5k miles and the dealer will do it at 10k, and so on (with the free maintenance)

Figured that's what they are gonna put in anyways (Castrol & the VW filter)....so why change it up


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

Castrol 0W30 Made in germany, or as it is best known "German castrol."
That is only Castrol that is produced in germany. It is "thick" 0W30 more going toward 0W40. 
It is thermaly very stable oil. I used it on Passat B5.5 1.8T (2005) and there is more then obvius difference between "GC" and regular Castrol 5W40. 
I got my 2010 CC 7 days ago. It has 29K and DSG. I am from Europe, and live here for 7yrs, and I have been through various European oils there and here in the US, but GC so far is the best I used it after Italian Sellenia oils. 
I went actually today to get 1 quart of oil to VW, bcs I like to have one Quart in the trunk (just in case). Thought they are putin 5W30 504.00/507.00 in 2.0T engines. I was VERY, VERY dissapointed when he said: no, we are using 5W40. I went and looked in manual, and yes, CC requires 502.00. So BEST 502.00 that is readily available (usually Auto Zone) is Castrol 0W30, but MADE IN GERMANY!!!


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

edyvw said:


> Castrol 0W30 Made in germany, or as it is best known "German castrol."
> That is only Castrol that is produced in germany. It is "thick" 0W30 more going toward 0W40.
> It is thermaly very stable oil. I used it on Passat B5.5 1.8T (2005) and there is more then obvius difference between "GC" and regular Castrol 5W40.
> I got my 2010 CC 7 days ago. It has 29K and DSG. I am from Europe, and live here for 7yrs, and I have been through various European oils there and here in the US, but GC so far is the best I used it after Italian Sellenia oils.
> I went actually today to get 1 quart of oil to VW, bcs I like to have one Quart in the trunk (just in case). Thought they are putin 5W30 504.00/507.00 in 2.0T engines. I was VERY, VERY dissapointed when he said: no, we are using 5W40. I went and looked in manual, and yes, CC requires 502.00. So BEST 502.00 that is readily available (usually Auto Zone) is Castrol 0W30, but MADE IN GERMANY!!!


My dealer normally puts the 5W40 mud but they do sell the 5W30 504/507 (Castrol LL03) it's a bit expensive though. I also noticed that they had another Castrol Professional Oil (Black Bottle) 502 that was 5W30. Couple bucks cheaper. I think they have to carry the 504 oil for the Diesels which absolutely require it.

My local Autozone didn't have a single 502 or 504 oil.

504 oil completely supercedes 502. It meets every 502 spec and exceeds most of them.

I'm sticking with 504 oil. It's better oil. And you can run it much longer if you want.

If you change at every 5K I would not bother with 504.

Based on how the car change behavior after first oil change, I'm 99% sure factory ships with 5W30.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

If it is 504.00 that does not mean it is better then certain 502.00. 0W30 GC is PAO GrouIV oil, and 5W30 LL03 is not that thick as 0W30. cst is 11.7 for 5W30 while for 0W30 it is 12.1.
So, I am sticking with 0W30. Plus, it is better for cold start, which is one of the most important things!


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

I also use the German Castrol 0W-30, which is sold by Autozone, among other places. 

Another good 502.00 VW approved oil, which is available easily at Advance or Autozone, is the Mobil 1 0W-40. This weight is the only commonly available Mobil 1 that is 502.00 approved. As others have stated, there are many others, but they can be a challenge to find.


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

mswlogo said:


> I'm 99% sure factory ships with 5W30.


So they say to use 5W40 (in the manual), but they ship it out with 5W30?!?


----------



## snobrdrdan (Sep 10, 2008)

You guys going with this higher end oil......

How often are you changing it?


----------



## randyvr6 (Aug 17, 1999)

snobrdrdan said:


> So they say to use 5W40 (in the manual), but they ship it out with 5W30?!?


It's not that simple. Take Castrol for example; they have many different VW approved varieties of oils sold in Europe that are not commonly available here at the usual big box auto parts stores. Some are 5W-40, 0W-40, & 5W-30

My guess is that the factory fill is one of those. There are many other oils in all those grades that are not VW 502.00 approved, so it is important to make sure that whatever one you are using is on the approved list. 5W-40 is also the grade commonly used for diesel trucks, and those requirements are vastly different, so you can't go by grade alone

The VW 504.00 specification isn't necesssarily "better" just designed for longer oil change intervals; I'm not sure if the additives to allow for that have any negative qualities. The 504.00 oils may have a lesser tendency for intake deposits, so that is something I am going to research a little more. 

I really encourage people to check out the link below to the BobIsTheOilGuy oil forum. Although some of the posters are way too obsessive, you can learn a lot. They will have pages of discussion regarding approved oils and 502.00 vs. 504.00

http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=cfrm

Also, there is a forum here on Vortex for oils & lubrication. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/forumdisplay.php?1079-Oil-and-Lubrication


FYI, I currently use the "German" Castrol Syntec 0w-30 and change around 5-6K miles. The cost isn't very high when you take advantage of the oil/filter oil change specials they have every few months at Autozone. I'm contemplating going to one of the European boutique oils, but haven;t really decided yet.


----------



## edyvw (May 1, 2009)

IN CC manual it says it is filled with 5W40 synthetic oil. 
Difference between european and the US oils is more than just market demand, it is also in the regulations. In Europe Fully Synthetic oils are only those that are derived from Group IV (PAO) base oils or Group V (Ester) based oils. That is what the EU regulates. In the US, synthetic oils could be derived also from Group III (miniral) based oils. 
So, when you buy Castrol 5W40 that is made in New Jersey, it is Group III oil. GC 0W30 is PAO based oil. PAO and Ester based oils are much more stable and clean engines much better. 
Castrol 5W30 LL03 is Made in Austria and should be either PAO or Ester based oil. However, there are not that many reviews on that oil like on 0W30 GC which is readily available, and people who need 502.00 approved oil simplly LOVE that thing!


----------



## mswlogo (Jan 30, 2009)

I agree with reading http://www.bobistheoilguy.com/forums/ubbthreads.php?ubb=cfrm

If you are obsessive and changing oil at 5K it almost doesn't matter what you put in.

If you want to take the claims by any oil maker theirs is better go ahead.

If they make a VW 502 spec oil they usually also make a VW 504 oil. VW Tests it. If an oil is labeled VW 502 and another VW 504 from the same company the VW 502 oil didn't meet the higher specs of VW 504. If it did, it would be labeled VW 504. There is nothing in VW 504 that will hurt a car requiring VW 502.

To me it's a waste of money, time and resources to change at 5K, I want to run longer, what VW says it should. But I want to be sure it has oil up to that task. I also want great MPG. A huge factor of VW 504 is MPG. Good VW 504 cost roughly the same as good REPUTATION VW 502. Why not run the VW 504 from a company with a good reputation.

After a LOT of time on bobistheoilguy website I discovered a reference to this site. Notice how the VW 507 (same as 504) SPEC equals VW 502 in some areas and exceeds in others ways (Like in wear, fuel economy and piston deposits) you know, silly stuff.

You can get to this chart at http://www.lubrizol.com/EuropeanEngineOils/RelativePerformanceToolIntro.html










If you are obsessive like many are on bobistheoilguy site you should test what ever you run like I did. Some oils just don't like some engines. Even if they are good. I've never seen a bad report when tested with only 4-5K miles of any synthetic. Unless the car was broken.


----------



## Balzacvendome (May 30, 2012)

*2.0 TSI factory fill*

My understanding is is that the factory fill for 2.0 TSI engines is Castrol SLX Professional Powerflow Longlife III Here in Germany it is touted as a VW/Castrol jointly developed oil.

BTW run-in is important and doing a low mileage oil change in a car with a specific factory fill to something else is not wise.


----------



## SSC (Sep 23, 2021)

Track5tar said:


> VW uses castrol syn. 5w-40. With their filter, I think manufactured by Mann.
> 
> I've been using that but just recently switched to lubro moly 5w-40 with a Mann filter
> 
> ...


I recognize this post is ~11 years old, but I believe you can answer my questions better today than back then. I have a 2012 GLI (E888 2.0 L turbo) 6 speed manual. I bought it CPO with 27K miles and it now has 66K. I have an APR Stage 1+ tune and a stage 2 DKM single mass 18 lb flywheel. I've used the factory recommended Castrol Edge 5W-40 and Mann OEM filters changing the oil every 5-6K miles. BTW, I aded the APR tune, their cold air intake and a GFB DV+ diverter valve because I live and drive at and an elevation 6,000 ft., where there's about ~23% less oxygen available, and the tune probably restored the torque & HP to what a stock GLI might deliver at sea level.

Thus my questions are: Why did you switch to Liquid Moly in the crankcase and what have you seen in the way of benefit(s).


----------

